
Ask HN: Best reads of 2018? - p33p
Did you read any thought provoking or insightful books, papers, or articles in 2018? What were they? What field were they in? What did you find interesting about them?
======
fakeElonMusk
Bad Blood, the Theranos story. Classic SV drama/nightmare - quick and easy
read but also entertaining and another good cautionary tale.

------
pmulv
Previous discussions:

Favorite Non-Fiction Books of 2018 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18743465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18743465)

Favorite Fiction Books of 2018 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746559)

------
darknessangled
Someone tried to collect information about which books were most suggested on
HN: [https://towardsdatascience.com/hacker-news-book-
suggestions-...](https://towardsdatascience.com/hacker-news-book-
suggestions-64b88099947)

Hope this help.

